# recommendation for HKS V CAM STEP PRO



## iosifnur (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi everyone, i need your advice about the v cam step pro...
Recently i bought a used hks v cam step pro with hks ex cam 272 duration and 10,2 mm lift.
First i am interested about supertech dual valve spring and retainers kit but they are two different types...
1) SPR-M1007D/RB
2) SPR-TS1015/RB26
Which of those two types is suitable for my cams???
Another thing is the turbo choice...
First of all, is there any power limit for the v cam step pro??? Can i use the v cam step pro with precission pt6466 or HTA GT3794R or BW efr 8374...??? Thank you very much for your time and i am looking forward for your opinions...


----------



## RonniNielsen (Jan 14, 2011)

your biggest concern should be that you have to have your pistons machined to clear the valves. HKS have them, along with tomei makes them aswell i think.

i would simply buy a set of HKS springs, in valvetrain, i like to stick with one manufactor.

Last about power, its going to be your revs that are your issue, dont know what they rate the pro kit at.


----------



## iosifnur (Sep 3, 2008)

I have an hks stroker and the pistons are ready for the valve clearance ...

Regarding the valve springs I heard good things about dual supertech
Valve springs, plus included titanium retainers and they are good value for money i Think ... We planning to put 
the rev limiter at 9000 rpm... But I don't know which type of dual springs
are suitable for me... Thanks for your help anyway...


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Why so you think your be making power @ 9000rpm?

Will reply properly tomorrow when I am sat behind a proper keyboard not a I Phone.


Mark


----------



## iosifnur (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Mark , 
thank you very much for your response, I am looking forward for your reply tomorrow because I didn't understand what do you mean exactly... Your opinion is very important to me... Thank you very much.



[email protected] M/S said:


> Why so you think your be making power @ 9000rpm?
> 
> Will reply properly tomorrow when I am sat behind a proper keyboard not a I Phone.
> 
> ...


----------



## cougar power mo (Nov 3, 2009)

Iosif send me your email and ill forward a pdf file to you about the vcam pro.


----------



## iosifnur (Sep 3, 2008)

I think HKS recommend for the v cam step pro to put the rpm limiter
to 8.800 rpm with upgraded valve spring of course...



[email protected] M/S said:


> Why so you think your be making power @ 9000rpm?
> 
> Will reply properly tomorrow when I am sat behind a proper keyboard not a I Phone.
> 
> ...


----------



## cougar power mo (Nov 3, 2009)

Iosif if i remember correct they recommend a headsystem step 3 to be combined with a vcam pro . Or vice verca . As soon as i go back to office ill let you know


----------



## iosifnur (Sep 3, 2008)

I found from hks homepage:

[ STEP PRO ]

Features
V CAM system for higher levels of tuning compared to Step 1***12288;and Step 2.
Specially designed cam has duration of 264°, valve lift 10mm. Reviewing cam material, profile and valve timing change, Step Pro is suited to higher power outputs at high rpm.
Billet camshaft is used to enhance strength even when used with upgraded valve springs at high RPM (recommended limit 8800rpm). Added strength facilitates a hollow cam design has allowing Step Pro to be 560g lighter than Step 1 and Step 2.
Valve timing has 50° adjustment from 80°~130°
Exhaust cam can be selected to suit vehicle specifications.
Step 2 valve springs are required.
Recess modification of the cylinder head is required.


Notes for Usage
[ RPM Limits ]
STEP1 : 8,000rpm (Stock rev limiter)
STEP2 : 8,000rpm (Stock valve spring)
: 8,500rpm (Upgraded valve spring is required/Available separately)
STEP PRO : 8,800rpm (Upgraded valve spring is required/Available separately)


----------



## iosifnur (Sep 3, 2008)

ANYONE...????? I want your advice to build a decent cylinder head using the v cam with the right parts... I want to mention that i have all the appropriate supporting mods on the block for high power and high rev... All i want is some advice for the right parts to build a responsive cylinder head...


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

What turbo/s are you going to use?

What usage for the car street/street_track or full track use?


----------



## iosifnur (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy new year for everyone...
Hi Mark, I am thinking to use the precision 
Pt 6466 but I don't know if I have to go with 0,84
Or 1,0 t4 divided... I want it for street using mostly, but 
Sometimes for trackdays (street/street-track) ... Thanks...



[email protected] M/S said:


> What turbo/s are you going to use?
> 
> What usage for the car street/street_track or full track use?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

That's isnt a Streetable turbo in my eyes to be honest , I doubt even with V cam it will make good boost till 5000+ rpm, but it will make good top end power.

I presume you aiming for 750+ bhp , what fuel you going to use?

I would use a GT4088 turbo will be a better road car more responsiveand good for a track car as well , with V cam it will be very responsive.

Cylinder will need a nice porting job , stock inlet valves will work nice maybe bigger exhaust valves , step 2 exhaust cam to work with the HKS Pro V cam kit ( and supporting mods)

I would use a GT4088 turbo will be a better road car more responsiveand good for a track car as well , with V cam it will be very responsive.


----------



## cougar power mo (Nov 3, 2009)

I would be also think about the BW 8374 . The guys at FullRace seem to prefer this one in various setups they do.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

the BW 8374 would work well.


----------



## iosifnur (Sep 3, 2008)

You are right, i thought i had a good boost at 4500rpm with the v cam help...
Yes i am aiming for 750-800 bhp with pump gas...
Is it achievable that power with the efr 8374?
I have to change the valveguides both sides?
I bought the v cam kit from a friend and gave me an hks exhaust step 2 cam with 10,2 lift as well but i dont know if i have the 280 duration or the 270, need to change the valve lifters??
Thank you very much for your time, your advices are very important to me...:bowdown1:



[email protected] M/S said:


> That's isnt a Streetable turbo in my eyes to be honest , I doubt even with V cam it will make good boost till 5000+ rpm, but it will make good top end power.
> 
> I presume you aiming for 750+ bhp , what fuel you going to use?
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

750bhp on pump fuel I think your be very luck to be honest , that will need a lot of boost to make that sort of figure I feel

Never used a BW turbo so I cant help you with that.

The head will need rebuild totally new guides , nice valve seat multi angle job maybe bigger exhaust valves.

Re cams I think you just need to try it tbh, the V cam will make the inlet cam as wild as you can go as you can swing the cam fully retarded to make it rev out at the top end.

I feel 600/650bhp is enough for a road car (RB powered) especially running on pump fuel.


----------



## cougar power mo (Nov 3, 2009)

The 8374 covers a range of 500-800hp ( engine power ). If you want more then just upgrade to 9180 which is from 700-1000hp as stated . But as Mark sais you dont need so big power on an rb26 4wd car . Would be insane i think and too much for a daily driver. On ours we have the twin gtrs mapped at 1 1,4 and 1.8 . Gtrs turbo is rated at 400ps each by HKS. Hardly is ever driven in 1.8 .


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

No possibility to use e85 as fuel? It makes quite a difference.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

GTRS never give 400bhp each on a RB thou , max we have seen is around 700bhp on race fuel.

just be careful with turbo selection can make the car a horrible car to drive GT4088 works real well even on a 2.6 ltr with no head work and only stage 1 cams on pump fuel , below dyno is in 2wd.










running V cam and 2.8 ltr will move the boost curve approx 1000rpm left I think.

E85 would be good , but the stock fuel tanks dont like E85 ( well having E85 left in the tank for along time)


----------



## cougar power mo (Nov 3, 2009)

[email protected] M/S said:


> GTRS never give 400bhp each on a RB thou , max we have seen is around 700bhp on race


Yes exactly Mark , and this can satisfy a daily driver , dont think someone would need more . At least personally we are happy about this hp. Car is spinning 3rd gear just by throttle.


----------



## iosifnur (Sep 3, 2008)

Stock diameter aftermaket inlet valves or stock nissan inlet valves..??? 



[email protected] M/S said:


> Cylinder will need a nice porting job , stock inlet valves will work nice maybe bigger exhaust valves , step 2 exhaust cam to work with the HKS Pro V cam kit ( and supporting mods)


----------



## iosifnur (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes i know that, but it's not an option for me i am afraid ... thanks anyway...



Brains said:


> No possibility to use e85 as fuel? It makes quite a difference.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

> Stock diameter aftermarket inlet valves or stock Nissan inlet valves..???


only advantage of the after market valve will be weight normally , we always tweak the valve seat area of the valve for extra flow.


----------

